# Leo



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Leo got a new thing ..

he likes wearing collars and bandana's .. makes him feel more dapper










(he's sitting with his paws cross rn, he knows he runs the house)


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Leo is a very dapper looking dude


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

"attention, please"


----------

